# Bayou Chico



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone ever done any crabbing in Bayou Chico ? with a drop net from shore ? ... tell me 'bout it


Thanks


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

I lived on Bayou Chico and all I can say is, I would never eat anything that was caught there.
All those marinas and all those boats, so many boat owners just have their heads dump right out into the water.
I wouldn't even let my husband dive in the water to clean our bottom, its that nasty.

I do see lots of crab traps there though, makes me wonder where those crabs are being sold to.:blink:


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the "Heads" up lol

Know of a place I can catch "clean" crabs close to shore ?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*I live on Bayou Chico*

I have lived on Edgewater Dr. since early 1996, have several boats and my own dock. I awake each morning looking at our clean waters. Often we see dolphin swimming and feeding off the end of our dock. I have always heard that dolphin do not go into polluted water.

In past years, before my time, we have heard of pollution in Bayou Chico, but I have not seen it other than the occasional dunderhead who throws trash from the parks or their boat. Us homeowners, marina owners and others who live or work here keep a close eye on possible polluters. After Hurricane Ivan in 2004 many scofflaws illegally anchored their derelict boats in Bayou Chico, some appeared to live aboard. Island Cove Marina who has the only "Honey Barge" reported he had never pumped any of these boats. We, the Bayou Chico Association reported this and the boats abandoned to USCG, EPA, FWC, DEP, etc. and NOTHING was done.
Last year we contacted Sheriff David Morgan and he appointed some personnel to deal withthe issue. He stated that the ECSO has the responsibility of enforcing the law and they did. Now we only have 4 illegally anchored boats and they are working on them.

Back to blue crabs. From 1995 when I first came to Bayou Chico, retired Pensacola Fire Captain Mc Graw and his brother in law commercially fished crabs. I have eaten many of them. He passed away two years ago and no one has been commercially crabbing until this year when David Clopton set his grandson up with a license, boat and traps. You will see his orange colored floats. If there was any question about crabs from polluted water, no one would buy them.

I do not believe seafood from Bayou Chico is polluted.

This year I have seen blue crabs as big as a dinner plate under my dock and one occasionally gets into my pinfish trap 

You are welcome to set a few traps from my dock.

Tom

Tom


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Oldflathead for the information, I stand corrected.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I live on Bayou Chico also, I walk out on my dock and look down into the water and see HUGE blue crab all the time. We set a trap and will have 6 in one night in the trap. I would eat them any time. There are so many fish in the bayou. If it was polluted the fish would not be here.


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the Bayou Chico encouragement guys ... OldFlatHead, I would absolutely LOVE to take you up on your offer .. check your PM

Stacey


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i grew up eating fish from bayou Chico besides a few extra fingers i feel fine j/k its perfectly safe in my opinion and dolphins will swim in to polluted waters, they swam right intoo the oil slicks from bp then washed up on the beaches..


----------



## Milligan (Jun 10, 2015)

So I personally lived right near buoyu Chico from the age if 5-15 and I visits it on the occasion now, but my name is Zack Milligan and the blue crabing in buoyu Chico is great but the water is most certainly polluted on the half close to alba plena street. My whole childhood was at the edge water playground and the playground on the other side of the buoyu. I grew up fishin and crabbing there, and on the occasion catching a crab on a fishing line, but eating the catches was not an option. My whole life there has been a sign near the buoyu sayin the water is polluted and it was a government placed sign. Sorry that I had to be a downer on that part but the blue crab there are pretty big.


----------



## Chewdoogin (Sep 19, 2021)

Teater said:


> I lived on Bayou Chico and all I can say is, I would never eat anything that was caught there.
> All those marinas and all those boats, so many boat owners just have their heads dump right out into the water.
> I wouldn't even let my husband dive in the water to clean our bottom, its that nasty.
> 
> I do see lots of crab traps there though, makes me wonder where those crabs are being sold to.:blink:





oldflathead said:


> *I live on Bayou Chico*
> 
> I have lived on Edgewater Dr. since early 1996, have several boats and my own dock. I awake each morning looking at our clean waters. Often we see dolphin swimming and feeding off the end of our dock. I have always heard that dolphin do not go into polluted water.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom! I wonder how far a single crab travels over the course of it life or any of the fish we like to eat around here for that matter. I was worried about eating reds from the bayou but then I thought, these things were probably at fort Pickens this morning. What do u think?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Chewdoogin said:


> e


You asked,"How far does a Blue Crab travel? I like to go down to my dock and watch them, show them to kids,& trap them IN SEASON. I been eating them about 25 years, am 83 years young and still alive..
I don't know, I'm just a retired Fireman from SoCal who loves Bayou Chico, boats, fishing and the great folks around here! I'm too lazy to set my crab traps, so if you want to set your traps under my dock, lemme know..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*THIS THREAD IS 10 YEARS OLD*


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Is Boyou Chico still full of doodoo eating crabs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

I fish there ALL the time from my boat..Catch GREAT tasting Black Drum, Redfish and SeaTrout!
VERY Currently! Was there last week! 
Harold Just look for Elvis on a 21 Foot Mako Center Console boat! lol...


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Eating anything from Chico will give your immune system a test. You should know the results pretty quickly too.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I worked at a marina on chico many years ago. The bottom of that bayou is nasty to say the least.

I wouldn't eat anything that came from there. Way to much industrial pollution.

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

randy travis diggin up bones - Google Search


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *THIS THREAD IS 10 YEARS OLD*


And it's still nasty


----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

Hard to say i guess someone test the aquatic life here and so results should be available . I think there used to be an ole creosote plant here so no so good there. or here. i don't have any evidence but its a small enough area to be avoided if need be.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

YOUNG Elvis said:


> I fish there ALL the time from my boat..Catch GREAT tasting Black Drum, Redfish and SeaTrout!
> VERY Currently! Was there last week!
> Harold Just look for Elvis on a 21 Foot Mako Center Console boat! lol...
> View attachment 1084326


Next time out, take a sein net and you'll probably be able to net you some brown trout!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Several years ago, “Bio-Chico” was dredged and much of the heavy metals spoils from Runyan machine works Along with whatever other filthy polluted silt was pumped into the Former “Clarks sand company” Sand pits that were once crystal clear water…. 
I always wondered who the genius was that made that decision and how big the turnup greens pot of money was and who it was given to……



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Snagged Line said:


> “Bio-Chico”


Now that is a perfect name / spelling.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I originally got my dive certification with the idea that I could save a little money by doing my own hull cleaning....then I took a good look at the water quality in the Bayou on a typical summer day and decided that $150/month was not that bad of a deal to let someone else swim around in that turd soup.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

There used to be a post, "Call a place Paradise ,kiss it good bye"

We bought property on Bayou Chico in 1996, after spending time on my boat here several years after our trips to Central & South America, Caribbean,etc. We visited friends, hauled out at Pensacola Ship Yard etc. It was our kind of place! Mixed residential,,commercial,& whatever. We rented the small house to Flight Students ONLY! In our opinion, the best young folks in the We cruised south in the winter & returned to our dock in the summer. We dislike cold weather! 

December 2002, FIL passed & we brought MIL back to live with us, She did not like the small house, so we sold the house in SoCal $$$, tore down the house here and rebuilt, completed in 2004, just in time for "IVAN". No damage as we had built to Miami Dade code, excellent sub-contractors +++MIL passed in 2009. I had long delayed hip replacement, Excellent surgeon, but I had bought into "MediCare DIS Advantage." I will discuss face to face only!

December 10 2010, I had a NDE, (Near Death Experience) I will talk about it face to face ONLY! It left me without any balance & other health challenges. Remember what our Faith teaches us, "Forgive those who do you wrong" It stopped my boat cruising days :-(. Anyway, we are stuck here on Edgewater Dr., Bayou Chico! 

It ain't Paradise, so stay away! Tell everybody how terrible it is! Stay away from Bayou Chico!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> There used to be a post, "Call a place Paradise ,kiss it good bye"


That's my post script Mr. Tom


----------

